# Sennheiser MM 450 Travel and the WOWee One, for the traveling Head-Fi'ers - Head-Fi TV, Episode 007



## jude

*TIP:  Make sure to watch this video with headphones, or through speakers with
 good bass response, as there is an audio demo in this video that requires it.*​   
  Episode 007 of Head-Fi TV was just uploaded.  In this episode are two products that are ideally suited for those Head-Fi'ers who travel a lot, and particularly those who spend a lot of time on airplanes and in hotels.
   
  Products mentioned in this video:
   
   

 *Sennheiser MM 450 Travel* Bluetooth headphone/headset
  
 *WOWee One* portable speaker with gel-coupled subwoofer
   
   
  Make sure you're wearing good headphones--or listening through speakers with good bass response--as that will be important for a short audio demo in this video.
   
   
   

_Head-Fi TV Episode 007 _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla

   
   

  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*


----------



## MalVeauX

Heya,
   
  I've seen actual speakers sold that are just resonance devices; they attach to anything and shake them to turn the surface into a speaker. That's how the WoWee works I wager. It's cool tech, not really new, but I like that it comes in a small package and is rechargeable. I'd love to hear it attached to different surfaces (glass versus wood for example). Thanks for the video!
   
  Very best,


----------



## LizardKing1

Great video Jude, you're getting more and more used to the camera =)
   
  PS: Was I the only one giggling everytime you said "gell bottom" ?


----------



## shaunybaby

Another great video from jude, im glad you have shown me this WOWee one speaker or ''bass box'' i was listening to the first bit of this video through my laptop speakers and i do have to argee that laptop speakers are just very flimsy and not what so ever there when it comes to the lows,
  so this might be worth a pick up.
   
  I liked your review on the sen,s but saddly my ears just can,t stand anything sitting on them.
   
  thanks again for another video looking forwards to the next one.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

HAHAHA I just went and got one for my gf.  She fell in love with it and wants the pink one.   thanx for the product reviews Jude!


----------



## Currawong

I was contemplating Sony NC-600s for when I have to fly, so I might have to take a look at these Sennheisers as well.  Great work describing them. Maybe we should encourage more regular reviewers to make video reviews.


----------



## Br777

I'm going to get a wowee one to give my fart app the visceral impact it deserves!!!
   
  seriously though thats a pretty cool little gizmo. really great idea.   I've certainly never seen anything like it.
  its kind of like having a portable tube output stage.. you can "roll the tubes" by placing it on different types of surfaces to change the sound signature. 
  50 bucks aint too bad either.
   
  just not sure if i have a use for it. 
  it would be interesting to try it in conjunction with a pair of headphones that didnt produce enough bass for your liking.. split the signal into this thing and heck.. maybe you could just set it on your chest.


----------



## thesparkman

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Great video Jude, you're getting more and more used to the camera =)
> 
> PS: Was I the only one giggling everytime you said "gell bottom" ?


 


  Nope 
  Could you do some more sound demos of products? Specifically headphones. I saw a video review of a headphone once where a guy used a strange microphone and held the headphones up to it. It actually sounded decent, so you might want to look into that.


----------



## miceblue

I haven't heard of this portable speaker before but it sounds promising.

Have you heard of the XMI X-Mini II portable speakers? They're a fraction of the price and I've seen a lot of positive reviews about its bass range. I can't say myself since I haven't heard them in person yet.


----------



## jr41

Nice T-Shirt


----------



## Gamerphile

*Some helpful tips and a fun fact about MM450*

If the cool features doesn't work while Bluetooth connected to your mobile device then check to see if your device doesn't have another music or video player app installed. I know for a fact when using the original software some Sony-Ericsson models with older windows mobile on them had problems using any Bluetooth device with the Sony smarty design music player app while the mobile windows media player worked perfect just like Itunes, Foobar2000, VLC and such major brand media software supports all the major Bluetooth commands. My better half uses her MM450 on her laptop controlling Foobar2000. Also they work with your crApple device.

FYI TalkTought is basically/simplified some engineer [team] I don't know who got the idea to use the mic's for calls and use them for binaural listening with a boost to the voice spectrum thats also used to make the receiver of your phone calls to hear you in adverse conditions. Basically some of Sennheiser international travelers in marketing or quality assurance was tired of having to take them off when ordering refills on the airplane 
Also fun fact MM450 are featured in a negotiation scene of the movie R.E.D.

Just poke me if you need more info on MM450 - gave them some love in the day and still have some contacts in quality and support that will love to help us out.


----------



## blub

Hi!,
   
  thanks a lot for these 2 reviews!!
   
  I'm really curious about your opinions and experience of the *MM450 compared to IEM's* (e.g. Shure se215/315/425 or Westone 2/UM3), specifically on *noise isolation and SQ* when used on *public transport* such as airplanes and trains.
  I'm asking this as you seem to have a lot of field-experience with both during travelling while being a head-fier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  I use public transportation quite often. That's why I'm looking for the right balance between sound quality, portability, comfort (!) and high background-noise isolation.
  (For use in quieter places or places where I need to here the outside environment -such as at home, on the streets or at work- I have other headphones I really like such as the Yuin G2, Senn mx880 and Sony MDR7056)
   
   
  From some quick test I could do in a store when  was abroad, the Bose active-NC was impressive (less their SQ), the Sennheisers PXC-215 isolation (active & passive) was almost ridiculous in comparison. The IEM's (Shure se315 and se535 :-| ) had the best SQ (logically), but they didn't seem to isolate me from the background-noise as well as the Bose. (I'm not talking about the voice of the seller talking to me from 1m distance, but 'background-noise' from the crowd and 'machines'...eventhough I tested it in a store...)
   
   
  So I'm really curious about the MM450 (~cheaper PXC310 or PXC310BT) as I suppose it should be much better than the PXC215, but I don't know how they would compare to IEM such as the Shure & Westone's on public transport. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Could you share your opinion/experience/preferences on this specific topic: MM450 vs IEM's on public transport*?*


----------



## djhack1639

Jude - I see a pair of AudioEngine P4 speakers and their N22 amp on your desktop - any chance we can get you opinion on that setup?


----------



## jpelg

Nice vid-ep again Jude. Lots of fun to watch these frequent tidbits of headphone audio tech!
   
  Do either the MM450 (or the larger 550) support the higher quality APT-X codec over Bluetooth? (even though no iOS device does yet)


----------



## Lenni

I tried the MM450 briefly at an Apple store few months ago, and I was really, really surprised by the SQ. what I remember most that's not be mentioned in the vid is how non-fatiguing this hp's seemed to be - the sound seemed to flow effortlessly - very, very pleasing. I reckon they could be used for hours without feeling a hint of fatigue.
   
  then I checked the rrp, and wondered - for a Bluetooth hp? - nah.  I have to go and give them another listen.


----------



## Gamerphile

[quote name="blub" url="/forum/thread/557750/head-fi-tv-episode-007-sennheiser-mm-450-travel-and-the-wowee-one-for-the-traveling-head-fi-ers#post_7531139"> Could you share your opinion/experience/preferences on this specific topic: MM450 vs IEM's on public transport*?*
[/quote]

Just to give MHO I would take a good IEM anyday for noise but the comfort and such. Also heard from many that Bose's damping should be a bit better but thats is wired version that are not the same at all.* I mean the MM450 even has exchangeable battery so you can charge one while the other is work as integrated AMP when you use the MM450 wired!* But my IEM's and theses are Sennheiser so not even highest end stuff, MM80 I think, I always use for my smartphone for music as they can take calls with mic and then I have a comfortable bluetooth headset for support calls when grandma' can't get her laptop to work 
In that respect the MM450 sucks a little since IEM's fit in your pocket by your smartphone and I often don't carry a bag to when out.


----------



## Audiophile1811

Quote:


blub said:


> I'm really curious about your opinions and experience of the *MM450 compared to IEM's* (e.g. Shure se215/315/425 or Westone 2/UM3), specifically on *noise isolation and SQ* when used on *public transport* such as airplanes and trains.
> I'm asking this as you seem to have a lot of field-experience with both during travelling while being a head-fier
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'd also like to know how the MM450 compare to IEMs.
  Thanks.


----------



## Crenshaw

I've been using a Hippo Vase for awhile. They make two models, I'm not sure what the difference is, but They are great for that same exact purpose of listening to music/movies in a hotel room, and still having decent bass. If mine is any indication, the console the hotel TV is likely resting on is actually one of the better surfaces to use such a speaker on.
   
  That said I do want to get the wowee, simply becase it runs on batteries! no other vibration-thingy speakers do this as far as i know.
   
  I'm curious though Jude,what would you reckon are the advantages of the MM450 over, say, a pair of good IEMs coupled with a bluetooth receiver?


----------



## cusx

Hi, I was wondering what wooden speakers  are you using ? The one that is on the table.
   
  and did you Colorware'd your MacBook Air ? It looks whiter rather than the metallic.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

I was a few minutes into the video, very impressed with the 450s, considering getting one (at this point I was expecting a $150-200 price tag) but when the white numbers started appearing on the screen I just swore out loud.


----------



## Ckrap

@ blub & Audiophile1811 
   
  I'm using the Sennheiser PXC 310 BT (difference between the 2 HPs, no talk feature on 310BT), from my experience you can't really compare the Sound quality of these headphones to IEMs (as headphones in general have better soundstage than IEMs).  I've use SE 215, SE315, SE425 and SE535 and first of all,
   
  1) Noise Isolation vs. Noise cancellation... passive noise isolation of the Shure IEMs beat it straight up.  The supra aural design of the mm450 or pxc 310 coupled with noise cancellation isn't perfect for external sounds of trains or gyms.  Noise cancellation doesn't block screeching noise of train tracks or bad songs they play at the gym (not low frequencies)  And the design is not over the ear you so wont get great noise isolation from them either.  So you try to drown the sound out by pumping up the volume but these headphones have the limitation of pumping up the volume (maybe limitation of BT HPs in general) really loud - about 75% of maximum sound that you can get from Shure IEMs.    I haven't use the PXC 310 bt on an airplane so I can't comment on this.
   
  2) Sound Quality- In my opinion I prefer the sound quality of PXC 310 BT to IEMs because you have more stage presence or airiness to them.  I'd say the 310BT has better bass than the SE425 and SE 535s but the Shures beat it in treble.  Mids I would give the 310Bt a slight advantage.  It all depends on your preference though.  But if I had the choice I would rather listen to the sound signature of an MM450 or PXC 310 over SE 425 or SE535.   
   
  I love these headphones.  I got them for my store but I use them everyday instead of IEMs although they're not as good at blocking out external noise because of the convenience of being wireless and sound quality.  What the review didn't mention or maybe I missed it was that 310BT supports APTX codec, so you have to pair them to a APTX compliant dongle or an IOS 4.3 device or Macbook/OSX with APTX support built in to the bluetooth.


----------



## MicroNik

stupid question..
   
  Where is Episode 006? On the site page I only saw 5 and now 7


----------



## Audiophile1811

Quote:


micronik said:


> stupid question..
> 
> Where is Episode 006? On the site page I only saw 5 and now 7


 

 I meant to ask how they compare for portable use, not sound quality.


----------



## jpelg

Quote: 





ckrap said:


> so you have to pair them to...an IOS 4.3 device...


 

 Incorrect (as is your post on Macrumors). iOs 4.3 does not_ _support APT-X. Only Apple's OSX does at the moment.


----------



## Fistulator

Great video, as always.


----------



## Ckrap

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> Incorrect (as is your post on Macrumors). iOs 4.3 does not_ _support APT-X. Only Apple's OSX does at the moment.


 
  Ok Jpelg.  What evidence do you have to support your answer instead of saying no it doesn't?  Cause it's not really helpful... And you go out of your way to
   
  look up my post on Macrumors as well to refute this?  
   
  Have you ever used the Sennheiser PXC 310BT with and without BTD 300 audio on your iphone like I have?  Cause I couldn't hear the difference in sound quality...
   
  I don't have any scientific proof to back my opinion but do you?  
   
  DO you work for Apple or iOSs development team, if so please enlighten me with your knowledge.   So I can be corrected in my false opinion.


----------



## Riverback

Mind if I ask, What speakers are those next to the desk?


----------



## Sorensiim

Any chance of a comparison of the MM450 against the HD25-1 II? I have the latter, but the thought of bluetooth with decent sound sure is alluring...


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





riverback said:


> Mind if I ask, What speakers are those next to the desk?


 
  Cue Post #13 in this very thread:
  uote: 





djhack1639 said:


> Jude - I see a pair of AudioEngine P4 speakers and their N22 amp on your desktop - any chance we can get you opinion on that setup?


----------



## blub

Quote: 





ckrap said:


> @ blub & Audiophile1811
> 
> I'm using the Sennheiser PXC 310 BT (difference between the 2 HPs, no talk feature on 310BT), from my experience you can't really compare the Sound quality of these headphones to IEMs (as headphones in general have better soundstage than IEMs).  I've use SE 215, SE315, SE425 and SE535 and first of all,
> 
> ...


 


  Thanks a lot for the input, Ckrap!!!
  I'm very happy to hear you're positive comments about the 'stage presence' of the Sennheiser, as presentation is something very important to me for enjoying musci listening.
  I'm quite troubled about the low isolating value you seem to attribute to the Sennheiser though, as I would buy I mainly for use on public transportation.
  I e.g. use the Yuin G2 at work or when I'm on the move and don't want/need isolation. I just love it's sound (eventhough it lacks in the lower frequencies/bass), but it's just not up to the isolation-task when used on trains or airplanes. I have the Sony MDR7056 which is better for that, but still, I hoped to find in the Sennheiser better isolation in a more compact form...
  I don't really mind hearing the (attenuated) casual high pitches of a train's breaks when entering a station or noticing that the train conductor is announcing something, but I'm mainly looking at eliminating the constant train-noises (motor, wind-noise when the windows are open, rithmic sound on the train-tracks, most of the background noise of the people...)
   
  I'm also quite intrested in a comparison with the HD25. I suppose the HD25 might have better SQ, but I'm wondering if this SQ-difference can even be exploited in noisy environments, comparing the excellent passive isolation of the HD25 with the active+passive isolation of the MM450. I'm also wondering how their passive isolation compare.


----------



## Ckrap

Quote: 





blub said:


> I'm quite troubled about the low isolating value you seem to attribute to the Sennheiser though, as I would buy I mainly for use on public transportation.
> I e.g. use the Yuin G2 at work or when I'm on the move and don't want/need isolation. I just love it's sound (eventhough it lacks in the lower frequencies/bass), but it's just not up to the isolation-task when used on trains or airplanes. I have the Sony MDR7056 which is better for that, but still, I hoped to find in the Sennheiser better isolation in a more compact form...
> I don't really mind hearing the (attenuated) casual high pitches of a train's breaks when entering a station or noticing that the train conductor is announcing something, but I'm mainly looking at eliminating the constant train-noises (motor, wind-noise when the windows are open, rithmic sound on the train-tracks, most of the background noise of the people...)


 

 Hi blub, maybe I was being a bit too critical of the passive noise isolation plus noise cancellation.  I'm so used to totally blocking out the external noise when working out at the gym (very loud music) with Shure or Klipsch IEMs (music at volume level of 6 or 7).  
  IEMs 9.5/10 for noise isolation gym, train, buses etc. 
   
  With the PXC 310 BT I have the volume level on max and I can still hear the gym music but not to the point where it takes away from my music experience.  With the noise cancellation on it blocks out the bass part of gym music (but I'd rather not trade off my listen experience to turn the noise cancellation on (maybe I'm not used to noise cancellation but it feels a bit eery or unnatural).  
  Noise isolation/cancellation at the gym: 7/10 
   
  On the subway, I think the supra-aural closed back design coupled with noise cancellation does an adequate job of blocking out external noise of the subway (motor, humming engine etc.).  Plus the the music you're listening to doesn't leak too much sound to the point where others around you feel uncomfortable.  And buses are fine as well as they're less nosier than trains.  
  Noise isolation/cancellation on the train: 8/10


----------



## Jalo

Jude, you present and come across very good on video.  You should do more of this.
   
  Yes, I hate supraural phones.  I wish you had heard the 550 so I know how they compare.
   
  With regard to the Wowee, I am surprise nobody has mentioned the Jawbone JamBox or the FoxL, they are both bluetooth power speakers in similar size with great great bass.  In fact, the Jambox was named number one speaker and is sold out in most places as father's day gift.  The best part of it is the fact they are bluetooth driven and also can act as a speaker phone for telephone calls.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Hi Jude. Head-fi TV is a great addition to the forum, but and this is important. You have to change t-shirts. The one you have on has England above the Union Flag of which contains the flags of England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland. Your t-shirt should say the United Kingdom. That inaccuracy detracts from your otherwise excelent presentation.


----------



## will13xo

i think the  Wowee one does pretty well. i have no experience with the Jambox or FoxL but i see they are in a different price range. i havent tested mine,but the Wowee is supposed to get up to 20  hours per charge. anybody found the sticky pads in stock online?


----------



## pox67

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Any chance of a comparison of the MM450 against the HD25-1 II? I have the latter, but the thought of bluetooth with decent sound sure is alluring...


 


  I would be interested as well.
   
  I recently looked in to Bluetooth headphones for public transport. After doing some costings and never having heard Bluetooth headphones I decided to get:
  - Senn HD25-1 II's (just got them, sound awesome!)
  - Sony DRC BT60 Bluetooth receiver
  - Fiio E5 amp for power
   
  This came out cheaper than MM450's. It has the plus that the sound of the HD25-1 II's are well known and so no risk, they will still be good cabled if the Bluethooth experiment doesn't work.
   
  I am still waiting on the Bluetooth receiver and Amp but will post on how it goes.


----------



## Gamerphile

ckrap said:


> Ok Jpelg.  What evidence do you have to support your answer instead of saying no it doesn't?  Cause it's not really helpful... And you go out of your way to
> 
> look up my post on Macrumors as well to refute this?
> 
> ...




The major difference in quality is of MM400 or higher compared to any other consumer BT product is the dirt poor DAC, AMP and headphone +mic design of competing products. MM400 equal series was build specifically to show that its only because none of the real quality audio companies took BT stereo audio serious that BT has a bad rep for anything than effective phone calls. Actually even in mono BT headsets from quality makers like Jabra or Sennheiser (both danish companies YAY has the biggest problem that the quality of the mobile call transmission is the weak link and has been for ages.

As for APT-X, while it helps, its not really that big of a deal compared to testing another product crappy stereo BT product VSMM400 or similar proper made BT audio products like some of the very expensive speaker docks that supports BT stereo.

Another fun fact: MM450 featured in Bluetooth official magazine together with the PS3 and and handful of others major real Bluetooth inventions!


----------



## Gamerphile

pox67 said:


> I would be interested as well.
> 
> I recently looked in to Bluetooth headphones for public transport. After doing some costings and never having heard Bluetooth headphones I decided to get:
> - Senn HD25-1 II's (just got them, sound awesome!)
> ...




Interesting thinking thought its a lot more clumsy it my prove better audio quality for some situations but I'm afraid using headphones and AMP and BT DAC's not specifically made for high end BT stereo will loose most of the headphones or amps noise floor and its like using medium range mp3 quality best case as digital source material until I figure out how to hotwire/hack some BT 3 devices for FLAC transport and get bigger batteries. That why Sennheiser spent some time making this product and it sound better than the crap most "competition" have been trying to pull so far - its not just a home made Sennheiser speaker its everything combine, wired, programmed etc. in this specific way that makes it good. 

Also why are you getting a Sony receiver? Hot tip: That just a more expensive Jabra product - They make like 99% of everything with BT audio not with Sennheiser on it as the GN/Jabra is the major OEM for Sony and pretty much everyone else as its pointless competing when its less risk and cheaper buying off them. Thats how moto/nokia/sony etc. are "competing" in the BT product market. Think Jarbone and a few other small shops are independent but thats about it. Sennheiser Communications, Jarbone and GN/Jabra is the market.

Also while I like the wireless audio most of the use for BT products is for mobile and the hole point of MM450 is to have as small a package as possible so you don't need a bag. There your solution falls short.


----------



## pox67

For me this is a less risky option, if BT music is crap I still have an awesome pair of headphones. I am willing to bet that the HD25-1 II's sound better than MM450 when corded.
   
  I liked the Sony DRC-BT60 as it has noise cancelling built in. I didn't see that in the Jabra products I looked at. Also the Sony had a claimed longer battery life.


----------



## Spareribs

Another home run from Jude! I love his T shirt that says England. It matches with his message of travel headphone since he discusses the experience of the product on an airplane. I'm assuming he flew to England with the Sennheiser headphone. Anyway, the T shirt looks great on him. What makes this video message important is the fact that it reveals something new and cutting edge. This Sennheiser headphone is certainly in a class of it's own with it's functionality. It's like a Swiss Army knife of headphones. I would not expect it to be audiophile but it should probably sound convincing enough. I would buy it actually. 
   
  That little speaker is very impressive. How many times when sitting around watching youtube or netflix, do you not feel like putting on a headphone just for some general audio without music? This speaker will come in handy dandy for those moments at the hotel. Plus, there are times when I really am not in the mood to put on a headphone. This little portable speaker will be a nice addition for those times.


----------



## rovex

I think I'll wait for NFC before considering Bluetooth headphones for travel. Someone mentioned gaming, I wouldn't personally consider using a supra-aural for that purpose but I can see why it's a suitable product for that particular activity.


----------



## snickerpop

Another great episode.


----------



## justanut

Isn't the Wowee One just a repackaged K-Box from a couple of years back?


----------



## audiogamma

Jude -- is that a Panerai you're wearing in the video?


----------



## Niyologist

I got the WOWee One Speakers. I love them a lot.


----------



## Niyologist

Quote: 





will13xo said:


> i think the  Wowee one does pretty well. i have no experience with the Jambox or FoxL but i see they are in a different price range. i havent tested mine,but the Wowee is supposed to get up to 20  hours per charge. anybody found the sticky pads in stock online?


 
   
       On the official website.


----------



## rovex

These headphones have the seal of approval

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFCEDCy56nU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## siubay

I paired MM450 with my ipod video (MM450 -> BTD 300 audio -> amp -> ipod video).  When I listening to music, I can pair MM450 to my iphone 3GS simultaneously.  I can hear some noise in the background.  Then I tried make call and answer call.  It worked without any problem.  I didn't read through the user manual but it seems MM450 provide mutli-point like feature.


----------



## lennyr

Quote: 





gamerphile said:


> ...
> 
> As for APT-X, while it helps, its not really that big of a deal compared to testing another product crappy stereo BT product VSMM400 or similar proper made BT audio products like some of the very expensive speaker docks that supports BT stereo.
> ...


 

 The other reason for Apt-X is that it reduces latency.  Watching movies is pretty much impossible for me using standard Bluetooth A2DP because of the half second or so lag.  It is curious that Sennheiser has Apt-X support for some of its headphones, but doesn't have it on the flagship MM 450 and 550 models


----------



## fundamentalamp

Hey guys,

 I'm actually working for the Wowee One at the moment and I noticed a couple of questions/comments that I thought I could try and answer.  
   
  Quote: 





will13xo said:


> i think the  Wowee one does pretty well. i have no experience with the Jambox or FoxL but i see they are in a different price range. i havent tested mine,but the Wowee is supposed to get up to 20  hours per charge. anybody found the sticky pads in stock online?


 

  
  Yes you're right, the Wowee One plays for up to 20 hours on one charge. You can buy the gel pads on the Wowee One website or through the Wowee One Facebook page shop. 

  
  Quote: 





niyologist said:


> I got the WOWee One Speakers. I love them a lot.


 


  Really glad you're enjoying them! If you'd like to win another one there's a competition over on our Facebook page where you can find out more. 
   
  Let me know if you have any more questions, and enjoy your Wowee Ones!


----------



## rovex

Would the MM450's mic work on the ps3?


----------



## JaceZed

A quick question for those with the MM450 (or M550) - when using the included cable (ie with bluetooth off), does the sound quality improve? Does it sound just as good as the other Senns that use the same body when used with the cable? (such as the PXC 310, which is basically the MM450 without the bluetooth).
   
  I guess I am asking if the MM450 is basically exactly the same sound quality as the PXC 310 when used with the cable (or if the MM550 is the same sound quality as the PX 360 when cabled). I would assume they have the same drivers and accoustic properties...


----------



## AudioRook

I have the same question.
  
  Quote: 





jacezed said:


> A quick question for those with the MM450 (or M550) - when using the included cable (ie with bluetooth off), does the sound quality improve? Does it sound just as good as the other Senns that use the same body when used with the cable? (such as the PXC 310, which is basically the MM450 without the bluetooth).
> 
> I guess I am asking if the MM450 is basically exactly the same sound quality as the PXC 310 when used with the cable (or if the MM550 is the same sound quality as the PX 360 when cabled). I would assume they have the same drivers and accoustic properties...


----------



## Gamerphile

audiorook said:


> I have the same question.






jacezed said:


> A quick question for those with the MM450 (or M550) - when using the included cable (ie with bluetooth off), does the sound quality improve? Does it sound just as good as the other Senns that use the same body when used with the cable? (such as the PXC 310, which is basically the MM450 without the bluetooth).
> 
> I guess I am asking if the MM450 is basically exactly the same sound quality as the PXC 310 when used with the cable (or if the MM550 is the same sound quality as the PX 360 when cabled). I would assume they have the same drivers and accoustic properties...




I short no does not sound like the others - its a lot better! Main point being the tuned units + tuned amplification [+ tuned BT transceiver]. No internal amp in a consumer device will ever come near that of course - klonky HiFi stuff we nerds love here exuded as they hardly are movable and permit headphones of a totally different caliber.

Long answer is of course if you deactivate everything including the battery powered build in amplifier then yes they might be close but just the enclosure difference and tuning will make it off some - never really tried thought as I never had a PXC 310 to compare with at the same time doing exactly that since its rather pointless.
The hole point for using these is that you have some device without a build in amplification device since your on the move or you would use something better for that like HD5xx or something at least. I'm sure if you used a battery powered amp + high-end IEM [+ dedicated BT device] you can come near these or beat them depending on tastes but again that hardly counts as the external amp will be a lot of price+weight in the equation.

Also the internal amp is awesome hence why the battery is exchangeable. I have no idea what the batteries costs but we have 2-4 laying around charged or charging so we never run dry between destinations.


----------



## pox67

I have been tinkering around with Senn HD25-1 ii's and Bluetooth receivers:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/568795/bluetooth-sennheiser-hd25-1-ii-my-search-for-decent-bluetooth-headphones
   
  I tried with a Fiio E5 amp but found the sound quality was worse than without so just using a Sony DRC-BT60 Bluetooth receiver now and it is great!


----------



## voltras

does anyone noticed a delay in movies?


----------



## Sgt_Strider

Quote: 





voltras said:


> does anyone noticed a delay in movies?


 
  Did you? If there is such a delay then that's a deal breaker! I really want to know if there is any audio lag when playing movies with either an iPhone 5, iPad 4, or Nexus 7. I have all 3 devices and I bring them with me when I travel.


----------



## iSennheiser

MM450 or MM550 are overpriced for the sound quality you're getting, its horrible , nice feature tough, head to the QC15 for more. In my country MM550 cost as much as Hd650 but sounds like $100 headphone.


----------

